# Heuer Manhattan Chronosplit Gmt Lcd Display Repair.



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the chance of buying a 1978 Heuer Manhattan Chronosplit GMT in NOS condition.

Now I have had a few of these over the years and it is always the LCD display that fails which is what has happened to the one I have been offered.

A few years back I sold one to a collector in Germany who managed to get the LCD display repaired within a few days.

As it is few years since I had my last Manhattan and things have moved on in the LCD collecting world I am wondering if any of you guys know if/where these can be repaired?

Thanks, Jack


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe have a chat with Hanno at Strikes n spares Jack, he might know who can help even if he cant... he has always been great for LEDs btw.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Try contacting Azimuth_pl. He usualy posts in the electric watch forum on this site. I know he repairs LEDs. He may sort your LCD.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

JonW said:


> Maybe have a chat with Hanno at Strikes n spares Jack, he might know who can help even if he cant... he has always been great for LEDs btw.





streety said:


> Try contacting Azimuth_pl. He usualy posts in the electric watch forum on this site. I know he repairs LEDs. He may sort your LCD.


Thanks guys will follow up on these.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

I have just remembered that DKNY did a copy of this watch in around 2007/2008 but cannot find anything on line. Just a long shot but maybe their module will fit.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack G said:


> I have just remembered that DKNY did a copy of this watch in around 2007/2008 but cannot find anything on line. Just a long shot but maybe their module will fit.


It does Jack I've seen a few Manhattans that have been restored and converted to use DKNY modules. I don't know how easy it is though or if any alterations are needed.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Jack G said:
> 
> 
> > I have just remembered that DKNY did a copy of this watch in around 2007/2008 but cannot find anything on line. Just a long shot but maybe their module will fit.
> ...


Thanks Gary but the DKNY 'Manhattan' copies seem to have vanished completely - cannot find any reference to them at all and certainly none on ebay - strange.

Regards, Jack


----------

